# 31' motor home without leveling jacks



## boeing46

My 31' Fleetwood Flair did not come with those neat automatic leveling jacks. I have some drive on leveling stairs i built for my cabover years ago. I bought some 7500 lb. scissor jacks from Camping world for stability when parked. 
Could i get some suggestions for us without the fancy jacks? I can't afford to have the automatic ones installed. I think with the scissor jacks it may be enough unless i'm really on an uneven surface.
Thanks to all


----------



## ARCHER

Re: 31' motor home without leveling jacks

Welcome.  I have a 31 foot Winn Chieftain without leveling jacks.  What I always did for the last 5 years is try to get it as level as possible via drive on leveling logo blocks and then I would put a block of either cement or wood at the end of each main beam and jack it up and use portable jacks to finish the level out.  Of course, what you could do is to use the sissor jacks to accomplish the same thing.  I primarily used the portable jacks to stabilize it so it didn't rock while walking inside.You just need to make sure your pretty level so your fridge works properly.


----------



## boeing46

Re: 31' motor home without leveling jacks

Thanks Archer, 
Thats pretty much what i had in mind. Level it as close as possible with my stair type blocks and stabilize with the jacks.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 31' motor home without leveling jacks

Mike, that's all I do. I ran into a big park in Branson, Missouri where we had to call them and get another site, because the one they assigned us was so far off level.  It had side to side problems which is what is very difficult to correct for, but the back to front slope was WAY too far off even for a double set of blocks. (I didn't even try!)  

I can get 4 inches with my blocks evenly stacked. If I only ramp the back side of the stack, I can go 5 inches.  (I don't like to do that because one time Sallyberetta (the driver during our leveling moves) decide one time to just go up the back side of the blocks and keep going!)

I saw a fellow with a Class C at a park near Lake Ozark on the Osage River (south of Jefferson City Missouri) that had somehow mounted a scissor jack to the center right behind his front bumper. I assume that he added some kind of mount or reinforcement between the frame rails. I'm going to try that. I think that would eliminate my orange blocks about 50% of the time.


----------



## boeing46

Re: 31' motor home without leveling jacks

Tex,
Most spots are level enough to get the coach level. I've seen people try to use bumpers and the center of the rear axel and i give my 2 cents. I'm usually told to pound sand. Some day the bumper is going to break off or bend and the center of that axel is gonna have a crack in it. I built these 12" wide blocks that graduate about an inch at a time til it gets to about 10" high. It worked for the truck camper for years but i have to use both of them because of the duels. I'm gonna make a 24" wide block and use the scissors for stability On a strong part of the frame.


----------



## Guest

Re: 31' motor home without leveling jacks

i have jacks on my 40ft'r ,, but unless it's really outta level i just use them to stabalize the unit ,, i also carry blocks so that if we are boondocking and i am feelling lazy from the trip ,, i use the blocks and not even use my jacks ,, me and the wife feal that if it sways ,, what the heck ,, i did build a step support for my rig though,, and it really helps going in and out when the jacks aren't down
I guess it's one of those gotta put up another thingy when unhooking...
Although i did use the full jack system while in Myrtle beach this past May..
Tropical storm Barry hit the coast where we staying ,, with 80mph winds and rain ,,, and the coach was rocking ,,even though the jacks were down ,, but just enough to stabalize (we were on a concrete pad) but anyay i jacked those suckers down to keep the rv from rocking so much
I guess i should use them more in their full capacity :blush:


----------



## Poyfrhdelop

A great exchange of information.


----------

